# MTB - Monday 7/4/11



## bvibert (Jul 1, 2011)

There seems to be a bit of interest for a ride on Monday.  I'm down for something in the beginning part of the day.  What were you all thinking?


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 1, 2011)

Nepaug


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 2, 2011)

If we all bring our A game do you think you can show us around White Memorial?


----------



## bvibert (Jul 2, 2011)

I'd do Nepaug, I'm not sure that I wouldn't get us lost, but it would be fun.

Jeff, I don't think your A game is good enough for White Memorial...


----------



## powhunter (Jul 2, 2011)

What time were you guys thinking??

Steveo


----------



## bvibert (Jul 2, 2011)

10 or so?


----------



## powhunter (Jul 2, 2011)

Where are we rolling??  You guys want to do Meriden??

Steveo


----------



## bvibert (Jul 2, 2011)

I don't know. Tim threw out Nepaug, but whatever is fine with me.


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 3, 2011)

bvibert said:


> I don't know. Tim threw out Nepaug, but whatever is fine with me.



At this point I'm not sure I will be able to make this ride.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 3, 2011)

MR. evil said:


> At this point I'm not sure I will be able to make this ride.



Too late to back out now.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 3, 2011)

So, who's planning on actually riding tomorrow?

So far only Powhunter and myself it looks like.  Grassi showed some interest, you gonna make it Chris?


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 3, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Too late to back out now.



I'm just too intimidated by your A game and White Memorial.


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 3, 2011)

bvibert said:


> So, who's planning on actually riding tomorrow?
> 
> So far only Powhunter and myself it looks like.  Grassi showed some interest, you gonna make it Chris?



Well I will be riding tomorrow, just not sure If I will have the time to make this ride.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 3, 2011)

MR. evil said:


> I'm just too intimidated by your A game and White Memorial.



Jeff's really picked up the pace this year.  He left me in the dust quite a few times today...


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 3, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Jeff's really picked up the pace this year.  He left me in the dust quite a few times today...



It's all the road riding....


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 3, 2011)

bvibert said:


> So, who's planning on actually riding tomorrow?
> 
> So far only Powhunter and myself it looks like.  Grassi showed some interest, you gonna make it Chris?



Any more details of this epic ride?


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 3, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Any more details of this epic ride?



Who's up for a road ride?


----------



## bvibert (Jul 3, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Any more details of this epic ride?



I don't know. Who's going?


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 3, 2011)

bvibert said:


> I don't know. Who's going?



post up where and when, and I will see if I can pull it off. 

I have so much going on at work and home lately that its a very good thing I bought the road bike. The past 3 weeks since I got back from vacation has all been road miles. I need to hit the trails soon!!!!


----------



## mattm59 (Jul 3, 2011)

I'll be back at the soccer fields again tomorrow morning, I think Aarons healed up enough to join me. Saw you guys today, but felt like controlling my own destiny, and being a minute away from my truck when the rain got heavy made me feel like it was a good decision.
Got a new start to the ride figured out now, I think my adrenaline junkie son is going to love it:razz:. I know I did, like 4 times today. Of course, I called it the "pid" the first time:dunce:, then when I got my bearings and turned around, it became the "dip'".


----------



## powhunter (Jul 3, 2011)

Im bagging it tomorrow..worked 13 hrs today..effin beat

steveo


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 3, 2011)

mattm59 said:


> I'll be back at the soccer fields again tomorrow morning, I think Aarons healed up enough to join me. Saw you guys today, but felt like controlling my own destiny, and being a minute away from my truck when the rain got heavy made me feel like it was a good decision.
> Got a new start to the ride figured out now, I think my adrenaline junkie son is going to love it:razz:. I know I did, like 4 times today. Of course, I called it the "pid" the first time:dunce:, then when I got my bearings and turned around, it became the "dip'".



We saw you, but wasn't positive that was you. I was the one on the bright blue bike. We were out by Stone Road when it started raining, actually felt good, but did get soaked.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 3, 2011)

I guess I'm just going to ride local around 10am-ish.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 3, 2011)

mattm59 said:


> I'll be back at the soccer fields again tomorrow morning, I think Aarons healed up enough to join me. Saw you guys today, but felt like controlling my own destiny, and being a minute away from my truck when the rain got heavy made me feel like it was a good decision.
> Got a new start to the ride figured out now, I think my adrenaline junkie son is going to love it:razz:. I know I did, like 4 times today. Of course, I called it the "pid" the first time:dunce:, then when I got my bearings and turned around, it became the "dip'".



Yeah, we thought that might be you, but you cruised by before we could say anything.  We were wondering how well the dip would ride going backwards from the way that we normally ride it...

We only got a little wet, it really wasn't too bad.  We did cut the ride a bit short to try to stay on the dry side though...


----------



## bvibert (Jul 3, 2011)

bvibert said:


> I guess I'm just going to ride local around 10am-ish.



Tim, if you see this and want to give Nepaug a shot let me know, I'll be game.


----------



## mattm59 (Jul 4, 2011)

riding the "pid" was pretty good. Great trail. I can't attain the "pid" but no worries, I like hiking too, and this climb gets those muscles woken up as well. Did the trail backwards twice, and frontwards twice. We'll be there I'm guessing 9:30, you're welcome to join us. We'll be out for probably our usual 1.5ish hours.


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 4, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Tim, if you see this and want to give Nepaug a shot let me know, I'll be game.



I'm guessing Nepuag may be a little to wet to ride today, that place doesn't drain that well from what I have read. I don't have that much time today so I am going to stay local and head to the Holyoke Range. Either going to batchelor street to ride some rocky gnar or over to the Earls side to get some vert :-(


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 4, 2011)

Ended up hitting the road instead to save time. Longest ride to date, 29.6 miles in 1 hour 48 minutes. Also my first ride with some extended climbs. One decent climb on rt 168 in suffield was about 1.5 miles long and I was able to average about 11mph going up and hit 42mph going down the back side. That was kind of scary, but fun!


----------

